
Longest Lasting Cars That Make It Over 200,000 Miles - jmtlee
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a19560/top-cars-to-make-it-over-200000-miles/
======
taxicabjesus
The taxi company I drove for usually retires its Priuses around 400,000 miles.
The Owner-Op whose cab I drove probably had 450,000 miles on it when it got
rear-ended - it was still on the fleet because she took good care of it, and
had just paid it off.

State law requires taxis to have less than 500,000 miles. 300-400 miles/day
(over 2 shifts) was typical... 110,000 miles a year.

